# Constipation after colonoscopy?



## magicfish (Dec 9, 2009)

I have IBS-C, Yesterday i had a very painful and traumatic colonoscopy, i ate normally after and today, i ate healthily and nothing to harsh on digestion as im very sore and suffering alot of pain today (aswell as nausea, bloat, swelling).. i havent had a BM since taking the klean prep on monday, i tried but the pain in my lower abdomen was unbearable i felt as if i continued i would pass out! Is there anything i can do to relieve this?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Use an anti gas product with your meals. They actually pump air in there to complete this procedure so that could be causing some of the discomfort.If you only had the colonoscopy yesterday... it is Not surprisiing that you haven't had a BM yet. Could take a few days... so don't worry...but use whatever you would normally use - osmotics or stool softener etc.ETA Even for D types it can take a few days to have a BM after a complete clean out for a colonoscopy.. so I would not worry.


----------

